# J2: Small motors?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I read with interest someone adding a small motor to the astrogator to make the ship twirl inside. I also just recieved the Paragrafix etch set, and it includes the back piece for the scanner screen that is made to be motorized to spin. My question is, where would one find such a motor? Also, do you use some kind of rheostat on it to achieve the proper speed? If it wasn't to much "rocket-science", I'd probably do it. I just started on the main console drilling it out for fiber optics and LED's.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Check out Teslabe's work - here's his latest post on the subject: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=274985&page=17#247


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> I read with interest someone adding a small motor to the astrogator to make the ship twirl inside. I also just recieved the Paragrafix etch set, and it includes the back piece for the scanner screen that is made to be motorized to spin. My question is, where would one find such a motor? Also, do you use some kind of rheostat on it to achieve the proper speed? If it wasn't to much "rocket-science", I'd probably do it. I just started on the main console drilling it out for fiber optics and LED's.


Tim, as Paul said, look though my tread for the info on the motors I'm using. The first thing you need to know is that you can't make a DC brushed or brushless motor spin slowly without a gearhead on it. That would make the motor long, limiting how you can use it in the kit. I'm using small Stepper motors. You will find the link to "Electronic Goldmine" in my tread.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

How about pulling the gear box out of a clock? I'd be happy with whatever rotation that gave, 1rpm per minute?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Model Man said:


> How about pulling the gear box out of a clock? I'd be happy with whatever rotation that gave, 1rpm per minute?


I guess you could use anything you can get to fit in the spot you're putting it in. I just like these Stepper Motors and will be using six in my build. These motors are small, 0.8" diameter, 0.6" tall with a 0.057" shaft and I'm running them off 5 volts.......:thumbsup: The one I used for my scanner will hardly come to the bottom of my center ring that the wall beams are mounted to.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I read someone earlier this year using a motor out of a battery operated mascara make up spinner. I guess they are made to spin slowly.

??


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I read someone earlier this year using a motor out of a battery operated mascara make up spinner. I guess they are made to spin slowly.
> 
> ??


Must have reduction gears between the motor and the applicator, that would make it too long and I think would hang down into the interior.......:drunk:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think Tim is talking about making the tiny J2 under the center control dome spin. (inside the cabin area) not the top bubble spinner. BTW: your bubble spinner rocks!!! Holy Moly, Man!! All you guys are so awesome. It's inspiring but intimidating at the same time. And fiber optic lights? Jeez, I'm going back to the olden days of testors orange glue and no paint (Mom didn't want me to get high)-when I'd build then play with it 'til it's busted. Then blow it up with firecrackers!!  Oh, the days in the summer I'd spend blowing up the AMT Enterprise.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I think Tim is talking about making the tiny J2 under the center control dome spin. (inside the cabin area) not the top bubble spinner. BTW: your bubble spinner rocks!!! Holy Moly, Man!! All you guys are so awesome. It's inspiring but intimidating at the same time. And fiber optic lights? Jeez, I'm going back to the olden days of testors orange glue and no paint (Mom didn't want me to get high)-when I'd build then play with it 'til it's busted. Then blow it up with firecrackers!!  Oh, the days in the summer I'd spend blowing up the AMT Enterprise.....


Thank you very much my friend.....:wave: Yes, I knew that he was talking about the astrogator, as I'll be doing the same to mine. What i was trying to point out is that the fewer parts the more reliable, gearhead motors tend to be problematic and too long for most mods in this kit unless you're happy with leaving out the fine interior that comes with the kit, I'm not........:freak:
With this small stepper motors I can do all the animation I want and keep the interior........:thumbsup: Now steppers are a little more then just hooking up a battery, you need a driver circuit, but with it you get very good speed and directional control. The circuit is very easy to build and will cost less then $10.00 if you buy from the right place........ I did what I thought was the two hardest mods first, the scanner and just finished the flight recorder, look in "my photos" folder if you haven't seen it yet. Feel free to look in my tread, "so what mods are you going to do to your J-2" for ideas.
Now please have fun with your builds........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love your videos. I can't wait to see the final products. Have you checked out the person doing the whole launch pad deal? I get a kick out of the attention to detail on that one. 
But seriously, if you continue making all those mods, you'd better consider mining some deutronium and hiring a crew, because she's gonna be airworthy!! 

BTW: I think I passed a fireworks stand on Hwy 5 on the way to Monsterpalooza...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I love your videos. I can't wait to see the final products. Have you checked out the person doing the whole launch pad deal? I get a kick out of the attention to detail on that one.
> But seriously, if you continue making all those mods, you'd better consider mining some deutronium and hiring a crew, because she's gonna be airworthy!!
> 
> BTW: I think I passed a fireworks stand on Hwy 5 on the way to Monsterpalooza...


Thank you again..... Yes, he did a fantastic job on his towers. I got one of the launch pads from Henry but it will be some time before I get to building the "Legs-up", version. This build I'm working on now will take about a year to do with all the other stuff going into it. I'm hoping the price of Deutronium drops, must be too many J-2's being built, driving up the price.......
I had hoped to go to Monsterpalooza but my girlfriend hates this kind of stuff and had me going dumb stuff on Saturday. I think it's time to find a new girlfriend.......


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's some small motors,, and there not that big that they would'nt fit in the space's talked about.. most are 3 volt and there is a range of rpm's to choose from.. I did a test of them, ran one for 20+ hours non stop, and there was no hint of failure, not to say they would'nt fail, but then what is made today that does'nt have that hanging over it's head.. 

just an idea for options,,, 

http://www.gizmoszone.com/shopping/agora.cgi


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I don't know how to make circuit boards and regulate voltage and all that, so I'm screwed on that one. Heck, I like the "guts out of a battery operated clock" idea!!! Doesn't get much easier than that! LOL! Is there anyone who markets these boards? I am familiar with soldering the boards for my lighting that I get from VoodooFx and others, but I don't have the knowledge to actually create one....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

skinnyonce said:


> Here's some small motors,, and there not that big that they would'nt fit in the space's talked about.. most are 3 volt and there is a range of rpm's to choose from.. I did a test of them, ran one for 20+ hours non stop, and there was no hint of failure, not to say they would'nt fail, but then what is made today that does'nt have that hanging over it's head..
> 
> just an idea for options,,,
> 
> http://www.gizmoszone.com/shopping/agora.cgi


Those are very good options, nice and small...... A question was asked so I posted the motors I'll be using. I hope no one got the idea that I was saying that it's the only motor that could be used, it's not......:wave: It was just info, the more info the better, I say.......:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Those are very good options, nice and small...... A question was asked so I posted the motors I'll be using. I hope no one got the idea that I was saying that it's the only motor that could be used, it's not......:wave: It was just info, the more info the better, I say.......:thumbsup:


I love your motor choice Teslabe,,:thumbsup::thumbsup: I just cant get my head around the driver board issue, ( making or to have made)..:freak: so for those who arent sure of "how to a driver board" I offered these.. plus the astrogater is small and not sure what will fit in there

Options are always a good thing

skinny............


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

These ones look good for those of us not electronically inclined. I may get ont to test, but what should the RPM be for the scanner to spin at the proper speed?


----------

